
Using Machine Learning to Explore Neural Network Architecture - signa11
https://research.googleblog.com/2017/05/using-machine-learning-to-explore.html
======
sombremesa
Machine learning just feels like a bunch of people trying random shit until
something kind of works. Granted, that's probably the very definition of this
kind of exercise in approximation, but I'd like there to be a bit more
formalism in the creation, and not just in the validation, of these networks.
It's like computer science is hardly even a science and more of an art when
you come to ML - that's not a good thing!

~~~
riku_iki
I think it is because entropy of data is usually very high, and it is very
hard to predict which architecture will work for your data the best without
trying.

